# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bruine afscheiding

## aqwzsx

Hallo ik heb een groot probleem!
Ik ben een meisje van bijna 13 jaar!
En ik heb een tijdje geleden nog niet zo heel lang geleden mezelf af en toe gevingerd maar ik ben daar nu al mee gestopt!
Ik heb mijn regels nog niet!
Maar ik heb wel al gewone afscheiding!
Maar nu komt mijn probleem ik heb bruine afscheiding!
Help me heb ik een ziekte, ga ik dood?!
Ik weet het echt niet meer a.u.b. help me ik ben zeer bang!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Maak je geen zorgen!! Er zijn hier al meerdere topics over bruine afscheiding, volgens mij krijgt iedereen dit wel is. Je zal het ook nog wel is hebben. Het geeft nix! Je zal waarschijnlijk over een tijdje wel ongesteld worden. Dit kan ook wat bruinig zijn, maakt allemaal nix uit. Tkan ook nog ff duren voor je echt ongesteld word, ook dat maakt niet uit. Bruine afscheiding is ok! Je hoeft nix anders te gaan doen. Tkomt ook niet perse door het vingeren. Heb je dat misschien ruw gedaan? Deed het is pijn? Als dat zo is kan het zijn dat je maagdenvlies wat gescheurd is (al is dat bij veel meisjes van nature al wel als ze 13 zijn volgens mij) Het kan zijn dat er dan nu gewoon wat oud bloed zit dat eruit komt. Ik heb het zelf wel gehad aan het einde van mijn menstruaties. Dan werd de bloeding bruin. Heb ook wel menstruaties gehad die alleen maar bruin waren. Had dan meer het gevoel of het bloed al even los was van mijn baarmoeder, maar pas na een paar dagen eruit kwam (aangezien ik dan een paar dagen voor die afscheiding wel buikpijn had)

Maargoed, hoe het ook is, waar het ook vandaan komt, het geeft niet, echt niet!

----------


## aqwzsx

Hej bedankt ik ben al een stuk opgeluchter!
Maar nu heb ik weer een ander probleem nu heb ik mijn regels of dat denk ik toch want het ziet niet rood maar bruin en er zat een klontertje zwart in
Dus is er toch niet aan de hand?

----------


## kaatje1977

Hoi Hoi

Over dat klontertje zwart hoef je je ook geen zorgen te maken, dit is ook oud bloed, maar dan een stolseltje, dit is meestal wat dikker ( een klontertje dus)
En dat bruine is gewoon oud bloed, dit heeft dan al iets langer in je baarmoeder gezeten, en wordt dan bruin van kleur, het klontertje wordt dan vaak zwart.
Niks om je zorgen over te maken hoor, hoort allemaal bij het volwassen (ongesteld) worden  :Wink: 
Groetjes Kaatje

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zoals ik zei, ik heb ook wel keren gehad dat het alleen maar bruin was, vooral in het begin, maakt echt niet uit.

----------


## aqwzsx

oke bedankt nu weet ik het allemaal :Smile:  

je hoeft niet meer te reageren!

----------


## sissy1

kijkkkkjijij

----------

